# Hydration Pack help. What's good what's junk



## Wingsfan89 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hey guys. Building miles and looking to do a few 60 mile rides and hopefully a 100 miler before the snow starts. Looking at packs. I had a camelbak years ago. Seems there are a lot of brands now. I don't want a huge one but would like enough room for basic tools, cliff bars etc. What do you love? What should I avoid? Thanks guys!


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

Wingsfan89 said:


> Hey guys. Building miles and looking to do a few 60 mile rides and hopefully a 100 miler before the snow starts. Looking at packs. I had a camelbak years ago. Seems there are a lot of brands now. I don't want a huge one but would like enough room for basic tools, cliff bars etc. What do you love? What should I avoid? Thanks guys!


Yes, I have advice for something I LOVE:

This spring I finally received a Cilo Gear NWD 20L worksack:

CiloGear NWD 20L: The ultimate leader's pack

Took me 3 years to decide to buy it. It is better than I expected. Saved 1.5# off my old pack, a Black Diamond Bolt 24.

20L has a sleeve for hydration bladder, a little pocket for keys, side pockets for lube and food. Very light, very durable, comfortable. No hip belt and pack fits perfectly in the small of my back. Really good bag and perfect size for long days. Holds raincoat, food, bladder, first aid kit, radio, phone, repair stuff, etc. Also has some simple buckle system to squish it down more.

Downside is that cilogear lost my order, or forgot to tell me they didn't have green anymore so just sat on my money until I started calling them. I'm happy now that I have the bag but sheesh.

For bladder I am currently using a 3L osprey bladder. It is good because:
- 3 liters
- top is large enough I can fit my hand inside (barely) so can clean it
- top has a plastic zip type thing that doesn't leak and provides a verifiable seal. With previous screw threads sometimes I'd cross thread and then top would come loose.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Love my Camelbak Mule NV, but I have a newer Skyline being delivered Monday to try out the whole lower center of gravity thing. IMO, Camelbak's in the last few years have addressed every issue I have had, allbladder related. The new 1/4 turn to close feature is fantastic, and they insulate amazingly well. Water stays cold for a couple hours in 90+ degree heat (I do keep my bladders stored in the fridge, and add cold water FWIW). Never had an issue with the packs, I sweat like crazy no matter what, so I don't notice any ill effects having on e back there.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I've used many a pack over the years. Not only for biking but summits, climbing, backpacking etc. I always wear a pack for riding. Imo osprey is the best. Killer company too. There stuff is gauranteed for life and they back that up like no other company I have ever dealt with. No offense to anyone using a camelback, but similar model's osprey blow them away on all fronts.


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

Big fan of my Osprey Raptor 14 for endurance events.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

The new trend is to keep the weight low around the hips. I finally gave up my old "tall and narrow pack for a CamelBak Skyline10L. 
I'm a fan. It's comfortable, the weight is stable, it's big enough for the stuff I need, but not big enough for the stuff I want (but shouldn't)
It's proven durable after crashing though brush and a few actual crashes.

USWE sports sounds like a bad chinese knockoff, but they make some really nice gear. 
Wingnut makes some good low-slung packs as well.


If you really like the true backpack style, Osprey is hard to beat.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

I see a lot of love for Osprey and while I have absolutely nothing against them I'd like more information on WHY you like them better than corresponding Camelbaks.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I currently have a Osprey Raven 10. It's good for long rides, lot's of storage room to carry extras and holds 3 litres of water. What I also like is that it's got a spine support with ventilation, perfect fit (the Raven is women specific), it's light weight, (I love the colour) the material is washable and dries fast. It's a smart looking, functional pack.

I just purchased a smaller capacity pack for short rides. Osprey Verve 3. Hold 2.5 litres. I plan to test it this weekend


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

TheBaldBlur said:


> I see a lot of love for Osprey and while I have absolutely nothing against them I'd like more information on WHY you like them better than corresponding Camelbaks.


Mainly because they keep the pack off your back, but the fit and how they hold the bladder is superior as well. If you go to a store that sells both and hold them side to side I think it becomes apparent one has a lot more thought and beneficial features built into it than the other.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

I am not sure it matters too much these days. Anyone can label a decent pack and bladder system out of China. I bought one in South Africa that is a local big box sport goods store brand and frankly it's fantastic. 
The bladder and hose, bite valve etc are all sturdy stuff with all the features of the bigger names. The pack itself is also decently made with divided storage pocket, enough for wallet phone a tool,tube and levers, chest strap, nicely padded shoulder straps a decent enough venting system on the back, magnetic bite valve retainer, large diameter filling port port 
There is some real cheap and nasty stuff out there at the very lower end of the market, but this thing I bought is great bang for buck when compared to a similar Camelbak at double the price


----------



## HyperSprite (Mar 14, 2014)

My old Camelbak Charge 10 seemed good on paper, small, light and low. My issues with the Charge were heat and sweat between my back and the pack. Trying to fill or even swap the 70oz bladder was time consuming. That stupid screw cap, I hate those things. Even the side pockets that seem like a good idea had zippers that could be difficult to pull one handed.

I got a Platypus Tokul XC8 to replace it and it comes with 3L bladder and will hold a pretty good load out without seeming like a big pack but has a expandable pocket if you need to stash a jacket. The back section has foam blocks to keep the pack breathing that works really well. They have a small magnet to hold the hose in place when you are not using it and the bladder is easy to fill and insert and attach into position.

I am thinking about getting the Platypus Tokul XC5 for race day because it is a little more streamlined and a bit lighter without the expanding pocket but still 3L.


----------



## cs84 (Jul 15, 2017)

I have a camelbak mule and have been happy with it so far. Can hold my repair gear, small bike pump, phone, keys, etc with more room yet. Also light and comfortable and 3L is nice to have. With my riding jersey back doesn't get too bad either.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

I looked at the Osprey and particularly liked the Syncro, but went back to Camelbak in the end. I was able to get it a closeout price with an additional 30% off on top of that for a Camelbak HAWG NV. I'm sure the Osprey is a nice pack but at twice the price (after discounts) it was hard to justify. I'm taking it out for a shakedown ride in the next day or so.


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Camelback skyline keeps the weight lower on the hips vs on your shoulders. Works well for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm using an Osprey Manta 20 which isn't really designed for biking, but is more of a hiking pack. At 3L of water and enough room for the heaviest loads, it works well. I think I'd ultimately like to get a Raptor 14 at some point though.


----------



## t-stoff (Jan 20, 2012)

I use Evoc Stages 18l with Source Divide 3l two separate compartments.
Evoc backpacks because it has the most high quality materials, room and access for tools and it's the most breathable backpack in the market (the ones without the protect plate, course)
Source divide it's really easy to clean, and you can carry both electrolytes and water. The only thing I advise is to swap the mouth piece with ones from Camelbak. 

I've been a Camelbak user since the first generation, and I had backpacks from a ton of brands.


----------



## FlavioSilva (Jul 13, 2016)

For a light bag that can be carried your essential tools and water up to 2L there's the EVOC CC 3L + 2
It's very small format that can be carried smug to the body, ideal for more a cross country orientation.


----------

